# Lfts 11/3



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

My buddy's an hour away with a 30 minute walk. But he is the only one who knows I'm here.... Bummer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Great morning in Lapeer county. Seen 5 before long before light, believe me I was trying. Not a great morning spot, but after all the sightings last night can't hurt to try. Good luck. B 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Good luck all, beautiful morning!! I'm stuck in Dearborn building F150's for the day..... Be back out on Tuesday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

k2mattin said:


> Sitting in the tree, however my bow, and bottom half of my climber is on the ground......
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah that's a problem. That strap that is used to hold the two pieces together is not a option. I know this from from experience. 

Hold up deer 6,7, and 8. Two doe and a young buck. Nice!!! B 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Perfect morning in saginaw county. Good luck everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

B Smithiers said:


> Great morning in Lapeer county. Seen 5 before long before light, believe me I was trying. Not a great morning spot, but after all the sightings last night can't hurt to try. Good luck. B
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You following me around B? Alcona, Lapeer. Every time I look your hunting where I am or just was lol. Where abouts in Lapeer?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Just had a 4 pt go by.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## remington trap (Sep 2, 2011)

Got 5 doe feeding 80 yards out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody want to go tree rat hunting. There must be 40 by me


----------



## alfred_in_cedar (Apr 5, 2009)

Everything is making too much noise! Coat, scruffy face, stand... dead silent in Rosco co. ... guess I need kitten-mittens.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

What a morning so far. I had just pulled my bow up and knocked an arrow when I heard a faint footstep. As I was removing my quiver they were getting close fast so I hung it up and turned to my right to see a huge bodies deer only 20 yds away. This was at 7:15...I put the binos on him and realize this is one of the monster bucks we have on film. This buck was twice the size I have ever seen in the woods. Didn't get a shot because it was too dark but still was awesome to see. Just now had a 4" spike come out at 10 yds. He got an easy pass after seeing the big boy!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Just at shooting light had something walking behind me. Hit the grunt and had him on a string. Once he broke the woods he stared walking toward me. 40 yrds out he looked right at me and never stopped looking till he got 15 yrds.huge 12pt had me pegged and bolted. That 3 different stands that I've been pegged without moving. LAST TIME I WEAR VERTIGO.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

First deer of the morning...spike walking by. 
Beautiful up here in the yoop today. Patchy snow on the ground, light wind, 31 degrees. Siting in a great funnel. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On stand in St Clair county no deer yet but the turkeys sure are loud in the woods to my north maybe one will come out and play.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Had 3 does pass just before light, then a spike just trailed them past me going the wrong direction. I almost wanted to tell the little guy he was going the wrong way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Beautiful morning in Clare county. Here at scout camp with my son....wishing I was in my stand.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

DoeMaster said:


> Perfect morning in saginaw county. Good luck everyone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where about in Saginaw co. I'm in Charlie town!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

HunterHads said:


> You following me around B? Alcona, Lapeer. Every time I look your hunting where I am or just was lol. Where abouts in Lapeer?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am in Almont, southern Lapeer county. It sure is a small world, where are you at. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

2 does about 10 mins ago. Arenac Co.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful morning on the federal. Passed a small doe earlier and just had 6 doe/fawns cross the creek near me. As soon as the are out of sight, they come busted back with a spike following.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

0800 small buck ran behind at 30 yards. Nothing else but birds. Head some grunts from the wood lot across the field and a loud crash. No yelling so i'm assuming it wasn't the neighbor lol 


Shoot straight!
John


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

WMWW said:


> Just at shooting light had something walking behind me. Hit the grunt and had him on a string. Once he broke the woods he stared walking toward me. 40 yrds out he looked right at me and never stopped looking till he got 15 yrds.huge 12pt had me pegged and bolted. That 3 different stands that I've been pegged without moving. LAST TIME I WEAR VERTIGO.


Quit wearing vertigo! That sucks, sorry man


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Perfect morning up here in benzie county, first time this stand has been sat in all year. Nothing yet but still very confident!


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

bassman00 said:


> Quit wearing vertigo! That sucks, sorry man
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I am, going on craigslist this afternoon.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Capt.STU said:


> Where about in Saginaw co. I'm in Charlie town!!!
> I'm outside of montrose on sheridan rd
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just watched a button buck and his girlfriend step out into my small brassica field they didn't stay long as they moved off.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

What size


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

4 does for me so far. Nothing behind em yet. I love hunting in the first snow!!!!


"It's hard to soar with eagles when your surrounded by turkeys"


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

Just had 2 really nice bucks in the field 200 yards away


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had a group of 9 come in. few mature does, 3 bb and fawns. 5 made it passed me. 6th one in line knew something was up and turned the rest of the group around. Wasn't expecting them to come downwind of me either


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Just had a big 4 point charge into a grunt like he owned the place. Maybe in a couple years buddy!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

No deer yet but light snow in Alpena co


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

There's nothing better than a slightly tilted forward stand! Either I ate too much at dinner last night... Or some knucklehead put this up poorly! Talk about making the whole body ache...trying to stay in seat! 2 does in Cheboygan Co. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful morning !
Had a doe and 2 fawns pass behind me and heard some others moving on a ridge in front of me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

No snow at all 1/2 mile north of mecosta for me. 10 does so far. no horns here in southern Osceola. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Passed doe, fawn and a young 6 so far.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Button and a fawn just walked through.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

4 point stopped by. That's it so far. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhunt4life86 (May 5, 2012)

Shot a yote at 5 yards about 30 mins ago here in Ottawa county. I can follow the blood trail with my binocs for 25 yards so that's promising as I didn't see him go down. He was facing me dead on so I aimed for the top of his dome and I think I just went over. I'll update after my mornings hunt. Good luck everyone! Shoot straight!!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Spooked 3 on the way in. Heard a couple grunts 1/2 hour after light but now nothing but squirrels. And it snowing in lake county


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

Got into a climber I haven't hunted since first weekend. I had tried to hunt it 2 Saturdays ago, but was a guy sitting in a tree 50 yds off the road so I thought I would be nice and back out. I made up my mind I was going to my stand today regardless. He wasn't in at the road, but found another stand hanging 40 yds from my chained on climber. Gotta love state land! Guess if he comes in, we will see what happens...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

BTW, good luck k everyone!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got into the stand farmer cutting corn


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Just sat back down to hunt the rest or the day. Its unusually slow for me today in arenac county, 1 doe in the distance and one spike about 50 yds out. Hoping it pick up tonight good luck everyone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Back at it. Checked my trail cams and found this little guy hanging around. He must die


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well we made it across the creek. The grass doesn't look any greener though. Well see how this sit goes.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Decided to sit all day, been slow lately but just saw a button buck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Another low flyover in Arenac, is there a war I don't know about?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Back out after a quick lunch of moose and egg hash. Just had a doe come by. She was all skittish. Bucks are harassing them. Good luck everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Been in the blind for 20 min now. Snow squals in southern huron county. Feels like a good afternoon! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

I swear some people are just stupid. Hey, let's walk our dog on private property while wearing a brown and white jacket during hunting season. Jack offs


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Hoping my new wool shirt brings a little "traditional" luck tonight. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

heading back out to the stand with my wife in a few minutes to try and get her first deer. Seen 9 different bucks the last 3 sits, I am feeling confident that she will get her chance. At about 12:30 I had a hugh jacked up looking 10 point and a beautiful tall 8 chasing an apparently hot doe behind my house in the cut corn field. It is on, go get em!!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Up in a new spot with the climber this evening. Got in and settled around 2:30 but made an awful amount if noise. Hopefully well still see something. So far nothing but squirrels.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got settled supposed to be cool and quite ,,, first sit in a while holding high hopes


Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Settled in branch co. 3 small bucks chasing in a.m. Hopefully something comes in range this p.m.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

snake13 said:


> Another low flyover in Arenac, is there a war I don't know about?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol. Had 2 fly overs here in lapeer county in the last hour.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Had a great morning sit. Saw 3 different bucks. Had a shooter 8 pt close, but no shot. They were out looking for sure.

Good luck all


----------



## BtcHunter (Dec 28, 2005)

WMWW said:


> Just at shooting light had something walking behind me. Hit the grunt and had him on a string. Once he broke the woods he stared walking toward me. 40 yrds out he looked right at me and never stopped looking till he got 15 yrds.huge 12pt had me pegged and bolted. That 3 different stands that I've been pegged without moving. LAST TIME I WEAR VERTIGO.


Do you have the light or dark vertigo? I have the dark, and swear by it.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

just sat down in Newaygo, jumped one on way in. Did not make it out this morning after going to [email protected] last night. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just settled in









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whitetailassassin (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone! Waiting on my wife to get home to watch the lil ones so I can hunt... Tick tock tick tock... Oh how I hate not being in a tree right now


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

That fly over in arenac was a loud one

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Got_2_fish said:


> That fly over in arenac was a loud one
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They flew directly over me as I was getting settled in here in Ogemaw.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm settled in again in oak grove state game area. Hope to not lose half of my climber down the tree this time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

BtcHunter said:


> Do you have the light or dark vertigo? I have the dark, and swear by it.


Vertigo grey, have not been impressed with it at all. The different stands 2 that we're first time sits and deer peg me. They don't spook or blow and run but they know somethings not right and turn back. It's going to be on craigslist this evening so if anyone looking for full season scent lok vertigo grey PM me


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

There does seem to be a lot of flyovers lately. All settled in Arenac. First sit on this piece of property this year. Good luck everyone


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

well wrapping up a weekend bow hunting camp sitting in a stand a buddy set up doesn't look very promising time will tell been a great trip tho!! love getting away with the guys!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

First sit of year . Feels great to finally get out. Livingston county. No deer yet


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

With my son in the UP he is ready.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Back in the tree in washtenaw county. Perfect November evening!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

met the guy from this morning at the truck on the way back in. he was on the ground on the trail. he saw 2 doe I saw nothing he was between me and food. as I am Climbing the tree for the afternoon I see him come in. this time he went in past me all the way to the bedding area. I may not see anything tonight either


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

Been up in the tree for about 45 mins . Set up over some nice runs in a travel choke point 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

settled in at 3 so far just a few turkeys and the legendary blond squirrel. on my own 40, got a scrape line on a trail leading directly to my stand and going behind me. got a good feeling about tonight. first sit in this stands this year. been waiting for the pefect wind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Just had 2 does and a 6pt come running by, looked like they got kicked up from the neighbors. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Slug Gunner said:


> Hoping my new wool shirt brings a little "traditional" luck tonight.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You look plaid to be hunting.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Rattled one straight to my tree this morning, just a half rack wanna-be 6pt so he got a pass.

Went to the cut corn / bedding area / alfalfa field tonight. Lots of sign, we'll see what happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Skip out on going to my stand! Walked into state game area sitting in a 75 yards finger of woods between corn field and soy beans! Lots of sign kicked some up when I walked in didn't see me and all I seen were tails! Let's hope this sneak attack pays off!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

snake13 said:


> Another low flyover in Arenac, is there a war I don't know about?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I saw that flyover as well and thought the same thing...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Calm wind here in lawton...should be able to hear anything approaching by the crunching leaves...kicked up three does out of some grapes on the way in

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

